# Needing Advice



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

ok well we have come to conclusion that the wife can't draw back the slide on a semi auto and is too small for a shotgun. we took a venture to the gunshop and she fell in love with the feel and appearance of this older s&w. I'm not quite sure of the model it has what I believe is a 1 1/2 inch barrel. chambers are clean barrel is clean overall good shape. chambered in .38spl wood handle and has what the dealer called a flat latch release. anywho I don't know much about revolvers but the wife loves this one. what would be a good price range for this gun?


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like a S&W model 36 Ladysmith or Chief's Special, can't be certain. That being the case, new they can run into the $500 range. A decade old or so maybe $400 is reasonable from a reputable dealer. Sorry I can't be certain.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

it is a model 36 after doing some online searching. they are asking 380 for it and I'm sure its 2 inch barrel if there isn't such thing as a 1 1/2 barrel.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

If it is a model 36 and it's in really good shape, it's well worth $380. They can easily draw $500 plus in really good shape. The barrel as I recall is 1 3/4". It's more than 1 1/2" but not 2". 

Don't plan on using +P ammo in it, but standard 158gr Wad Cutters are very effective at close range, within 25'. Personally, I love the Fiocchi .38 Spl 125gr Semi-Jacketed Soft Points.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

well I guess I was wrong on both counts. you can tell its been used but it seems very decent shape for as old as I think it is.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

buy it. i love my 36 and can shoot 4" groups to 15 yards with it.


----------

